# Florida Keys Fiesta Or Sugarloaf???



## myshock850 (Apr 2, 2009)

HI there, we are planning an RV trip to the Florida Keys for Christmas time this year 2009. I really loved the looks of Bluewater RV Resort but they were booked. It is my husband and I and our 6 year old son.

I seem to like either Sugarloaf Key KOA or the Fiesta Key RV Resort (fomerly a KOA). Has anybody been to either one of them and could give us and advice, please!!

I am aware the Sugarloaf KOA has cramped RV sites but seems like they may have alot of activities for children.

Thanks so much.


----------



## TommyG265 (Jan 14, 2010)

we stayed at the Siesta Key KOA last year and loved it. we stayed on one of the water sites by the Gazebo, not much shade, but had a blast as we always do in the keys. not much as far as planed activites for the kids, we stayed with a 5 & 9 year old. our friend brought his boat, so it gave us lots of water options.

Good Luck!


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi-- we stayed at Fiesta Key when in was a KOA back in '94 when our kids were 10 & 14. They really enjoyed snorkeling right from our campsite, and enjoyed the pool as well. It was a beautiful location and would go back. I recently looked at their website and see that they are not a KOA anymore but it still looks much the same. Hopefully the new ownership is doing a good job. The Keys are beautiful and I look forward to the time we can camp there again.


----------

